# As jy 1 dier moes kies, wat sou dit wees....?



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

dit sal verseker n buffel moet wees met my nuwe envy.:thumbs_up sal hom graag met n 520 - 600gr en german kenetic wil bykom op so 80#


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Definitely a polar bear when he stalk me


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

As ek 'n vraat mag wees en twee kies is dit:

Luiperd









en 'n DAGA Boy Buffel Bul










Gerhard


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*droom dier*

Ek is maar n plat outjie, ek sal net graag n mooi gemsbok wil skiet. Die bok het n ontsettende mooi trotse houding met n soepel vel, ek wil graag die gemsbok skiet en sien hoe broadhead die vel oopmaak.
Die ander diere is net vir kyk- baie mooi.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Laaste dier*

'n Mooi gesonde Dagga Boy!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dis moeilike vra so vroeg op 'n Maandag. Maar ek is oortuig dat ek gaan saamstem met 'n groot Buffel.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

How about a serial killer? Do they qualify as animals, or are they a lower form of life???

Seriously, I would have to say a desert Gemsbok, in it's element. That hunt would certainly take a while.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Kudu*

'n regte ou Blou Bul











Gerhard


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Daggaboy*

n Ou Daggaboy met punte wat afgesluit is en met n vel vol Leeu krapmerke en ore met happe in.Hierdie ou alleenloper donners het ook omtrent geen persoonlikheid nie en sal jou storm net omdat hy kan.Natuurlik sal ek graag sy spoor wil vat.Ek was gedurende 1994 op een se spoor,n ou is nie heeltemal op jou gemak nie.Die gevoel is baie anders as jy Rooibokke jag.Maar die naaste wat ons aan hom gekom het was 60 yrds.Die weer het ook nie saamgespeel nie en ons jag het uitgereen.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Bushkey said:


> Dis moeilike vra so vroeg op 'n Maandag. Maar ek is oortuig dat ek gaan saamstem met 'n groot Buffel.


What he said!!

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

